# Cupping experience



## Hoggr20 (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm new to the coffee scene and want to start doing some home roasting with the aim to produce a quality bean in due course. I appreciate that there are a number of thing that will need to come together to produce a quality roasted bean but how do you know you have one. I'm assuming by cupping, so my ask is how does one get experience and learn about cupping, are there any courses worth spending the money on or do dobean companies or roasters offer cupping sessions that you can learn the art from?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where are you based? Some roasters/cafe's will have public cuppings .

Although cupping in itself is not the be all and end all of appraising coffee quality , it is what the pro's use.

Or should they ? Debate here

http://www.tampertantrum.com/cup-north-2015-****-cupping-colin-harmon/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cupping isn't rocket science. It was derived as a simple method to sample a bean's taste profile and attributes without resorting to artefacts getting in the way. Best done with a few bean samples in order to be able to compare and contrast one against another.

If you check out your area, you might find a coffee shop and/or roaster who offers cupping opportunities. Well worth experiencing. Then you can try it at home. Don't need much kit to do it - cupping cups are available but any wide rimmed cup will do.

Have a look at this SCAEE cupping protocol *here*


----------



## Hoggr20 (Oct 25, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where are you based? Some roasters/cafe's will have public cuppings .
> 
> Although cupping in itself is not the be all and end all of appraising coffee quality , it is what the pro's use.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for you comment and I guess what is important is end consumers view of the coffee that they are drinking. I'm based in Reading.

P.s king does not seem to work


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hoggr20 said:


> Hi thanks for you comment and I guess what is important is end consumers view of the coffee that they are drinking. I'm based in Reading.
> 
> P.s king does not seem to work


Let's try here

https://tampertantrum.podbean.com/e/cup-north-2015-****-cupping-colin-harmon/

Google Colin harmon **** cupping ( thats F U C K )


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hoggr20 said:


> Hi thanks for you comment and I guess what is important is end consumers view of the coffee that they are drinking. I'm based in Reading.
> 
> P.s king does not seem to work


Your consumers are not going to cup. This doesn't mean you shouldn't cup but you might have to refine your cupping method to reflect a similar flavour balance with respect to how you & your anticipated customers will be brewing.


----------



## Hoggr20 (Oct 25, 2017)

So back to my original question are there any courses worth spending the money on are there any bean companies or roasters offer cupping sessions?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hoggr20 said:


> So back to my original question are there any courses worth spending the money on are there any bean companies or roasters offer cupping sessions?


There are! Some coffee shops have workshops, and there are classes. I can't recall where you are in the country but if you don't mind travelling you should find something.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

This cupping offer (coffees only not a "cupping experience) is available to order for £10 until 1pm today. Could be a good intro - plenty guidance on here and YouTube. Tim Wendelboe has a good beginner's vid.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/varietal-garden-cupping-pack?utm_source=HB+Retail&utm_campaign=9ab79fcdb1-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_10_30&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_97f5224c43-9ab79fcdb1-72009355&ct=t(EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_10_30_2017)&mc_cid=9ab79fcdb1&mc_eid=848c88fad8


----------



## Hoggr20 (Oct 25, 2017)

salty said:


> This cupping offer (coffees only not a "cupping experience) is available to order for £10 until 1pm today. Could be a good intro - plenty guidance on here and YouTube. Tim Wendelboe has a good beginner's vid.
> 
> https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/varietal-garden-cupping-pack?utm_source=HB+Retail&utm_campaign=9ab79fcdb1-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_10_30&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_97f5224c43-9ab79fcdb1-72009355&ct=t(EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_10_30_2017)&mc_cid=9ab79fcdb1&mc_eid=848c88fad8


Thank you, I've dipped my toe in with an order. Will also look at other resources mentioned.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I occasionally hold cuppings when I have a number of coffees of interest and am not too far from Reading.

If there is enough interest from members I could hold a session in your area one weekend.


----------



## Hoggr20 (Oct 25, 2017)

Glenn said:


> I occasionally hold cuppings when I have a number of coffees of interest and am not too far from Reading.
> 
> If there is enough interest from members I could hold a session in your area one weekend.


Yes I'd defiantly be interested, I'll PM you with my details


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

Hoggr20 said:


> So back to my original question are there any courses worth spending the money on are there any bean companies or roasters offer cupping sessions?


We're doing a completely free open cupping session in December if you'd like to come along? It's Holborn, London. I'd also be fine with giving you some home roasting tips.

I wouldn't advise spending on a course, though SCA brewers is an option and the SCA Intermediate teaches you cupping with pallet building. Cupping isn't really the important part to a new roaster, it's more important to start learning bean varietals, the reactions that happen in a roast, and building your pallet in general, even with just espresso or filter.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Redemption said:


> We're doing a completely free open cupping session in December if you'd like to come along? It's Holborn, London. I'd also be fine with giving you some home roasting tips.
> 
> I wouldn't advise spending on a course, though SCA brewers is an option and the SCA Intermediate teaches you cupping with pallet building. Cupping isn't really the important part to a new roaster, it's more important to start learning bean varietals, the reactions that happen in a roast, and building your pallet in general, even with just espresso or filter.


This sounds good, when is it and how would one go about booking a space?


----------



## Hoggr20 (Oct 25, 2017)

Redemption said:


> We're doing a completely free open cupping session in December if you'd like to come along? It's Holborn, London. I'd also be fine with giving you some home roasting tips.
> 
> I wouldn't advise spending on a course, though SCA brewers is an option and the SCA Intermediate teaches you cupping with pallet building. Cupping isn't really the important part to a new roaster, it's more important to start learning bean varietals, the reactions that happen in a roast, and building your pallet in general, even with just espresso or filter.


Thanks some of the best advise so far. How do I find out more on the open cupping session you mentioned? Home roasting tips would be welcome


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I occasionally hold cuppings when I have a number of coffees of interest and am not too far from Reading.
> 
> If there is enough interest from members I could hold a session in your area one weekend.





Hoggr20 said:


> Yes I'd defiantly be interested, I'll PM you with my details


 @Glenn, I'm just down the road from Reading (Bramley between Reading and Basingstoke). I could only host about 6 people-ish if you did go ahead with it. I'm always interested to do a cupping and have a few cupping bowls and spoons in case it's helpful (and the EK etc.)

Also @Hoggr20 I'd be happy to have a chat sometime. I'm close, have an interest in roasting that I'm just starting to work on with a Quest M3 and other coffee paraphernalia.


----------

